# Completely ruined my stone.



## PalmRoyale (Nov 1, 2016)

So I told the guys at work they're not allowed to use my stones. If they want a good stone, they can buy one themselves. I've already caught one of them using my Sigma 6000. He went into my tool locker when I wasn't looking and grabbed it without asking. He did it again today and now he has completely ruined it. He made several long scratches in it running almost 5mm deep. I don't know what worse, the fact he took it without asking it or that he's so mind numbingly dumb he didn't stop after making the first deep scratch. Anyway, I went to my employer and told him what the idiot had done. My employer calls him in tells him to buy me a new stone or he's fired. If there's one thing my employer can't stand it's using someone else's tools without asking. I'm pretty sure he won't be doing it again :biggrin:


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice that your boss backed you up! Sounds like you need a lock.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Nov 1, 2016)

You're right, I need a lock. I've never needed one until he started at the company 5 weeks ago. And I'm so glad he didn't take one of my coticules. If he had ruined one of them I would've kicked his ass.


----------



## WingKKF (Nov 1, 2016)

Holy f**k, what the hell was he doing to the stone to make such a deep scratch? I bet he has no clue how a high grit stone is meant to be used. Can this mouth breather even be trusted with an edged instrument?


----------



## PalmRoyale (Nov 1, 2016)

WingKKF said:


> Holy f**k, what the hell was he doing to the stone to make such a deep scratch?


I truly have no idea. He said he was just sharpening and the edge bit into the stone a couple of times. He's lucky he wasn't fired on the spot because he's still in his trial period.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 1, 2016)

What a dick! Put the knife through his hand next time he touches your **** and he'll not do that again.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## PalmRoyale (Nov 1, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> What a dick! Put the knife through his hand next time he touches your **** and he'll not do that again.


I use chisels as a carpenter, not knives :laugh:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 1, 2016)

Maybe someone thought a stone worked like a pull through sharpener...

You know what? Make him flatten it, then allow him to use it again


----------



## daveb (Nov 1, 2016)

They'll go thru a hand. May need a hammer.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Nov 1, 2016)

A good whack with my fist does the job as well :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 1, 2016)

When I was a teenager I worked as a mechanic and let me tell you those guys didn't play around when it came to their tools. I only even knew one guy who would let you ask him to borrow a tool and if approved he'd write it down in his log book along with a value with your signature next to it. That guy was retired Navy so he was half OK but the other guys would tear into you for even getting close to their box. :bat:


----------



## PalmRoyale (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm okay with my fellow shipwrights using my tools (except my stones) because they treat their own tools the same as I do mine. We all have respect for each other and always ask if we can borrow something. It's just this new guy who thinks he doesn't have to play by our rules. But like I said, he's still in his trial period so if he doesn't change he won't get a contract.


----------



## Graydo77 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sounds like he worked on a broken tip lol.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Nov 1, 2016)

I sometimes think his brain is broken :rofl2: I don't even think he will get a contract with us. He just makes too many mistakes. He also said he has 18 years of experience as a shipwright but man does he need a lot of guidance.


----------



## ynot1985 (Nov 1, 2016)

man that sucks.. is the stone still salvageable by flatten it out (may take a hell of a long time).. I just measured 5mm.. how the f^&* did he manage to get it that deep!!


----------



## Matus (Nov 1, 2016)

That sucks, but I am glad to hear that your boss has the right mindset.


----------



## skewed (Nov 2, 2016)

PalmRoyal-

Was he rounding the edges of a chisel or plane iron to make those deep scratches? Perhaps he was use to Arkansas or other harder stones? Of course this doesn't negate the fact he shouldn't touch other people's property.



Dave Martell said:


>



Please post a link to stickers or sew on patches! I could use a few of those.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 2, 2016)

I'd like to see pics of the stone? You know what we say about no pics? Seems like a lot of hub bub if you ask me.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Nov 2, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> You know what we say about no pics?


That that's not something I think about or that I don't have the time to take pics during working hours? Besides that, what possible reason could I have for making this up?


----------



## b2kk258 (Nov 2, 2016)

Omg, this makes me mad just reading this. I'm glad your boss backed you up! Do you think you could salvage some of it with a diamond plate? I usually just sharpen at home so no one uses my stones and just bring a strop for touch ups in my knife bag.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 2, 2016)

yeah... i dont see why this cant easily be fixed with a bit of flattening


----------



## PalmRoyale (Nov 2, 2016)

Sure, it can be fixed with flattening it but that's not the point. First of all he knew he wasn't allowed to use it. Secondly, by flattening it I'm basically throwing away 16 or a year of use in a matter of minutes. There is an upside though, I get a new stone and this one goes with me back home to use the other undamaged side.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 2, 2016)

yeah...but having a title saying the stone is completely ruined is kind of misleading


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 2, 2016)

I still think the best lesson is to make HIM flatten the damn stone.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Nov 2, 2016)

JBroida said:


> yeah...but having a title saying the stone is completely ruined is kind of misleading


I agree and when I first saw what he did to my stone that was my fist thought. It wasn't until later, after starting the topic, that I realised I'm getting a new stone and the undamaged side is still fully useable. I wanted to change the title but I couldn't.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 2, 2016)

In my neck of the woods we call your character a mooch. LIFE has provided you some sage advice. Pics?


----------



## daveb (Nov 2, 2016)

uhmmmm Etiquette (over here anyway) would insist that if he replaces your damaged stone with a new one, then he retains the damaged stone. You should be made whole again but not profit from your misadventure. Just saying. Bless your heart.


----------



## guari (Nov 2, 2016)

daveb said:


> uhmmmm Etiquette (over here anyway) would insist that if he replaces your damaged stone with a new one, then he retains the damaged stone. You should be made whole again but not profit from your misadventure. Just saying. Bless your heart.



+1


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 2, 2016)

I deem that we shall break the original stone in half so that each person may partake of half a stone.


----------



## daveb (Nov 2, 2016)

Which way?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 2, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> I deem that we shall break the original stone in half so that each person may partake of half a stone.



hahaha..that is damn near biblical in nature. ha!! super well played.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 2, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


>





skewed said:


> Please post a link to stickers or sew on patches! I could use a few of those.



Not an exact duplicate, but I got this patch and DVD with my Takamura Uchigumo and Tsukasa Hinoura knives patch seems to get the point across


----------



## foody518 (Nov 2, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Not an exact duplicate, but I got this patch and DVD with my Takamura Uchigumo and Tsukasa Hinoura knives patch seems to get the point across



Omg, I'm including those in my next Knifewear purchase XD


----------



## skewed (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks Tanner-

I am not finding that patch on their web site. I really like their stickers though. Need to find $190 worth of other stuff to get free shipping on the $10 of stickers that I want.


----------



## jessf (Nov 3, 2016)

Clef the stone in twain.


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 3, 2016)

If you want to be a sport , how bout offering to show him how to use his new stone when your replacement arrives. Just a thought.


----------



## Mute-on (Nov 3, 2016)

Agree with Dave. Donate the old stone to the workplace and teach them how to use it. 
Good karma and everybody benefits.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 3, 2016)

5mm? damn that is deep. is he sharpening a dremel tool?

5?..i want to see pics.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Nov 4, 2016)

Mute-on said:


> Donate the old stone to the workplace and teach them how to use it.


Already decided to do just that as I don't really have a use for it at home and my employer bought the extra large King Deluxe 1200 for everyone to use. Yesterday we also found a large plastic container so I made a stone holder for it out of Teak. I glued 4 small pieces to the underside that catch the edges of the container and a piece of thick rubber to the topside. It works perfectly.


----------



## Mute-on (Nov 4, 2016)

PalmRoyale said:


> Already decided to do just that as I don't really have a use for it at home and my employer bought the extra large King Deluxe 1200 for everyone to use. Yesterday we also found a large plastic container so I made a stone holder for it out of Teak. I glued 4 small pieces to the underside that catch the edges of the container and a piece of thick rubber to the topside. It works perfectly.



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## PalmRoyale (Nov 4, 2016)

And just to be clear, he bought the XL King 1200 from me that I bought for myself.


----------

